# Willians Domingo Fernandes



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

Classe 86', centrocampista dell'udinese.

Soprannominato il pitbull, ma ad oggi mi sembratutto fuorche' un pitbull


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2012)

è una specie di de jong diciamo, per me è davvero forte ma forse non è ancora in perfetta forma per giocare, perchè ho visto che nel preliminare di champions guidolin gli faceva fare un tempo e poi lo levava, per uno che viene dal brasile l'adattamento al campionato è difficile ci vuole tempo sia per lui che per maicosuel


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2012)

Diciamo che i vari Willians, Allan e Maicosuel quest'anno non garantiranno all'Udinese la Champions, era impossibile continuare il trend degli anni passati.
Ciò nonostante credo che i suddetti abbiano bisogno di tempo come tutti i giocatori sfornati dall'Udinese.
Per adesso Willians è fuori forma, Maicosuel si è distinto per l'eliminazione in EL e Allan ha fatto vedere poco o nulla


----------



## Francy (25 Settembre 2012)

Willians è un vero e proprio fabbro, ma mi ha impressionato la sua aggressività e corsa durante la partita col Braga. Ha svagliato molti passaggi facili rischiando di far prender goal all'Udinese, ma quando è uscito la sua assenza si è sentita in fase difensiva.


----------

